# Dog park behavior depends on who takes him ...



## JToews (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking for some input from the GSD community ...

When I take Toews to the DP, he gets along famously with the other dogs and is interested mostly in chasing the tennis ball. When my son and/or his girlfriend takes him, he harasses and nips other dogs, almost as though he's in protector mode.

Anyone else have a similar situation? Any advice or thoughts?

Thanks to all for a great GSD forum.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JToews (Sep 22, 2012)

Really?! Not even a "we don't care about you or your dog" comment?!

Meh ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

It's ok, I posted a video that my breeder made of my pup's first hike because it was adorable and the only comment was someone asking why I was over-working MY puppies. Sheesh. I'm no expert but it sounds like your dog is being protective of your son and his girlfriend, is possessive too strong of a word? I had a Basset hound who did this to me when I took her to the DP, she was just "guarding" me I think (as well as a fat hound can guard I guess). I hope you find out how to correct the behavior. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

How old is your dog? Is he leash trained? How good is he on leash otherwise? It might be fear related aggression. More experienced member might give you a better advice.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Nobody has to reply if they don't want to and there will always be people that don't agree with what you do or give an answer you don't like.

What do you mean by harass? Chasing and nipping dogs when you are not around sounds to me like your dog knows he can run amuk and be obnoxious at the dog park when you are not around, unless he is actually attacking the other dogs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My simple answer is don't take him to the dog park. I feel there are too many factors beyond your control that can lead to bad experiences for the dog.

David Winners


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Winners said:


> My simple answer is don't take him to the dog park. I feel there are too many factors beyond your control that can lead to bad experiences for the dog.
> 
> David Winners


 Agreed.

Also, you post in the middle of the night and you expect dozens of immediate replies? Really?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Agreed.
> 
> *Also, you post in the middle of the night* and you expect dozens of immediate replies? Really?


The OPs original post was on the 6th, second post was today. 

I agree with Sunflowers and David Winner's, I would look for other ways/places to exercise my pup.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

JToews said:


> Looking for some input from the GSD community ...
> 
> When I take Toews to the DP, he gets along famously with the other dogs and is interested mostly in chasing the tennis ball. When my son and/or his girlfriend takes him, he harasses and nips other dogs, almost as though he's in protector mode.
> 
> ...


When your dog is with you, it feels confident and at ease. When he goes with your son he doesn't feel the same confidence. He isn't being protective, he's nervous.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Lilie said:


> When your dog is with you, it feels confident and at ease. When he goes with your son he doesn't feel the same confidence. He isn't being protective, he's nervous.


I agree with this! is he more bonded to you? It sounds like when your around he feels more confident feeling as maybe you will protect him if things went south but with your son/his gf he probably feels vulnerable, all alone and takes it upon himself to drive away these "threats" as efficiently and quickly as possible. And he does that with posturing, snapping, growling, barking etc. Whichever ways have rewarded him in the past. I personally don't like dog parks but it is your choice to go or not. I would however suggest if you want to continue going to the dog park that YOU take him and not your son. Being in a defensive state is extremely stressful and if your presence can help ease that stress I would recommend it. But my first reccomendation above all is to find alternate ways to exercise/socialize your dog especially if he feels threatened while at these parks.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not going to try to guess as to the reason why the behavior changes but just know the same groups of dogs during group play in the kennel main yard, here, will alter their behavior as individuals and as a group based on who is supervising them, sometimes drastically. They know who will enforce the rules and who won't based on experience and they will test their limits with each person.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with Baillif, and if it were my dog I'd be very hesitant to even let them walk him - and forget about letting them take him to the dog park. Bad habits are hard to undo, and bad behavior can start with them and then bleed over to you. My 2 cents, lol.


----------



## ZoeandMoe (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm not going to try to guess as to the reason why the behavior changes but just know the same groups of dogs during group play in the kennel main yard, here, will alter their behavior as individuals and as a group based on who is supervising them, sometimes drastically. They know who will enforce the rules and who won't based on experience and they will test their limits with each person.


Agree'd ! Our 14 week old already knows the difference. My son or daughter tells him "no", They might as well be talking to a wall. My wife tells him "no", he may or may not listen depending on what he is doing. When I tell him "no", It is one time and most certainly knows the difference of who is talking to him.


----------



## ozmo (Oct 1, 2013)

Hes just playing.


----------



## JToews (Sep 22, 2012)

Thought I'd check back on my post today and BOOM, some great replies! 

Much thanks to Madi, Robean Gyalchen Lamakhor, Sarah, David, Sunflowers, Lilie, Nigel, GSDluver4lyfe, Blanketback, ZoeandMoe, and Ozmo for the input and advice.

Lilie and GSDluver offered a perspective I hadn't considered and seems to make a lot of sense. The odd thing is that my son is probably more the "alpha male" to Toews. Toews is his dog and they have a great bond but I'm the one who plays with him and entertains him the most, whether its taking him for walks, to the DP, and playing games inside (hide the tennis ball is one of his faves).

I know many here advise against the DP scene. He's 15 months now and has been going regularly for 6 months or so. My profile pic is him at the DP. The main benefit is the large, fenced-in, open area to chuck the tennis ball which he absolutely loves to chase and return over and over. Sure wish I had a piece of property that offered the same perks.

Thanks again to all for sharing. It's truly appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

They definitely do behave differently in some situations with different members of their pack. Sounds like he trusts your ability to control situations and therefore does not need to be on guard when at the DP, whereas perhaps your son is not taking control or just leaving him to play with other dogs and your GSD feels he has to be the one in control, hence the nipping an harassing other dogs.

Being 15 months, their personalities change and their wanting to push the boundaries will come out so if it were me, I wouldn't allow my son to take him into the DP - leave that for you as you have more control and perhaps your son could walk him on lead instead - this will help with leadership as well.


----------

